# A lacy type stitch



## dizzymommyof3

Are there any stitches with the loom that are more of a patterned lacy look or am I looking for them in vain?


----------



## ASRenn

In the book "I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting" by Kathy Norris there are two lace stitches. One is called Ridged Lace and the other is Snakes & Ladders Lace.


----------



## ernai

dizzymommyof3 said:


> Are there any stitches with the loom that are more of a patterned lacy look or am I looking for them in vain?


Have a look at this one.


----------



## sand334

I have found if you look at any Knit stitch pattern, you can just about duplicate it on the LOOMs They are Knit/purl, THere are 2 books out that show a lot of "Stitches" to do on the Looms. 
I am making an "Stitch Patter" Afgan out of the *I Cant believe Im Loom Knitting* basketweave, diagonal strip, corn on the cob, two-toned lattice, Cross Cable,knit, purl, pages 22 and 23, Lace Knitting, Stockinette Stitch,Garter Stitch, Crossed Stockinette Stitch, B Twisted Stockinette Stitch, Honeycomb, Ridged Lace, Seed Stitch & Cables, Snakes & Ladders lace,

the other Book, *Learn New Stitches on Circle Looms* has 10 new stitches popcorn, checkerboard, chevron stitch, Diamond Lace, Shell Stitch, Eyelet Stitch, Seed Stitch Loom Weaving Just to name a few. I would say that covers a lot of the regular Knitting patterns.


----------



## sewbee42

dizzymommyof3 said:


> Are there any stitches with the loom that are more of a patterned lacy look or am I looking for them in vain?


Here is the pattern for the scarf I just finished. It is free on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-lace-wrap


----------



## dizzymommyof3

Y'all are the best thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## ASRenn

sand334 - I have the same book (I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting!) and want to someday make the Sampler Afghan. The pattern calls for a 48 peg round loom. My largest is only 40 pegs and in doing a few searches on the internet, I'm not able to find one with 48 pegs. Are you using a 48 round and if so, do you know where I can find one? Thanks for your help.


----------



## pdunn56

The 48 Peg is by Knifty Knitter , called the Adult Hat Loom. Its available on amazon , at this link.. http://www.amazon.com/Provo-Craft-Knifty-Knitter-Adult/dp/B001UAHJJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360470091&sr=8-1&keywords=knifty+knitter+adult+hat+loom
but depending on where you are , you might want to look at this Cricut site. Provocraft, the original makers of Knifty Knitter looms has sold to Boye. They are liquidating their remaining stock at www.cricutmachine.com . Cricut (more widely known for scrapbook supplies) is the owner of Provocraft thats why you are going to their site. On left side of screen, choose Knifty Knitter and see the clearance items available at rock bottom prices. The shipping is a bit high for the first item, but if you add more to your cart the shipping cost doesn't go up very much so actually better to have a larger order. The prices are crazy low. Also some people (including me) when they have ordered the hat loom have received 4 free items with it including a large yellow 41 peg round loom, a small round 24 peg blue loom, a pompom maker and a booklet about hat making on the loom. hurry they are going fast! Also, there are several looming groups on Facebook, the best being Good Knit Kisses, who's moderator Kristen has done tons of looming videos on you tube a bit of an expert on this craft.
Good luck !



ASRenn said:


> sand334 - I have the same book (I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting!) and want to someday make the Sampler Afghan. The pattern calls for a 48 peg round loom. My largest is only 40 pegs and in doing a few searches on the internet, I'm not able to find one with 48 pegs. Are you using a 48 round and if so, do you know where I can find one? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dizzymommyof3

Wow... I just got the four piece long loom kit, the purple loom and an accessory kit for 22 bucks shipped. OMG my husband thanks you for the money you just saved me lol. I actually almost spent 22 bucks on a long loom kit today at michaels but then at the last minute for some reason I didn't get it even though that is actually what I went in there to buy. I just had a feeling I wasn't supposed to get it yet...wow.


----------



## pdunn56

Yes I know, (sigh) I received my 3rd order today and one more on the way...I just can't pass it all up LOL Not to mention you will likely receive the other 2 looms and pompom maker. The hat loom comes with a booklet also ... should take about 10 days..it goes to fed ex smartpost who then passes it on to your local post office for delivery. They send you tracking info but don't be alarmed that it seems to be sitting in Utah for a while with no movement , once they update its usually delivered within a day or 2
enjoy 



dizzymommyof3 said:


> Wow... I just got the four piece long loom kit, the purple loom and an accessory kit for 22 bucks shipped. OMG my husband thanks you for the money you just saved me lol. I actually almost spent 22 bucks on a long loom kit today at michaels but then at the last minute for some reason I didn't get it even though that is actually what I went in there to buy. I just had a feeling I wasn't supposed to get it yet...wow.


----------



## dizzymommyof3

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOL I am so freakin' excited and want my package now but couldn't bring myself to pay more than 10 bucks for shipping. I am an avid Amazon shopper due to the free shipping but man those suckers are a great deal. I almost ordered all the booklets but... didn't need them really lol. I saw PDF downloads of different stitch booklets for sale for $5 each somewhere but cannot for the life of me remember where.


----------



## pdunn56

actually the more you buy, the shipping barely goes up...that's been a dangerous thing for me LOL but I am a free prime member of amazon and I keep them in business too 



dizzymommyof3 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOL I am so freakin' excited and want my package now but couldn't bring myself to pay more than 10 bucks for shipping. I am an avid Amazon shopper due to the free shipping but man those suckers are a great deal. I almost ordered all the booklets but... didn't need them really lol. I saw PDF downloads of different stitch booklets for sale for $5 each somewhere but cannot for the life of me remember where.


----------



## pdunn56

also the long looms come with the afghans booklet and the hat loom comes with the hats booklet I believe so that's 2 of the 4 anyway...the basic directions are the same in the booklets and then there are just a few free patterns in each...you aren't missing much..its probably all free online anyway...check you tube ..you'll be amazed at whats available!!



pdunn56 said:


> actually the more you buy, the shipping barely goes up...that's been a dangerous thing for me LOL but I am a free prime member of amazon and I keep them in business too
> 
> 
> 
> dizzymommyof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOL I am so freakin' excited and want my package now but couldn't bring myself to pay more than 10 bucks for shipping. I am an avid Amazon shopper due to the free shipping but man those suckers are a great deal. I almost ordered all the booklets but... didn't need them really lol. I saw PDF downloads of different stitch booklets for sale for $5 each somewhere but cannot for the life of me remember where.
Click to expand...


----------



## dizzymommyof3

LOL I restrained myself and only bought what I "needed" although my husband would say that I don't NEED any of them hehe.


----------



## DizzyDee

dizzymommyof3 said:


> Are there any stitches with the loom that are more of a patterned lacy look or am I looking for them in vain?


Isela Phelps video on youtube:





Loom knitting the diamond lace stitch, also youtube:





I've done both on my loom--they are great!


----------



## jomacoy

Do you have a link for the Circut site? Thank you.


----------



## pdunn56

jomacoy said:


> Do you have a link for the Circut site? Thank you.


its www.cricutmachine.com


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you so much.
Jo


----------



## scat9019

Give a look to invisibleloom.blogspot of Renee Van Hoy.She is the best in lace with looms.Look for her also in Ravelry.


----------

